# pkg upgrade constantly times out at different packages



## ProServ (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi, still have this ongoing issue with 
	
	



```
pkg upgrade
```
 as shown below. Obvious question is what is causing it.

Got nightly root email saying:

```
Checking for packages with mismatched checksums:
mod_php73-7.3.11: /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp7.so
```

Proceeded to `pkg delete mod_php73` , check /usr/ports/www/mod_php73 running: `make uninstall` which it rightfully says not installed.

Takes running `# pkg upgrade` many times and as shown below, stops at different pkgs:

```
~ # pkg remove mod_php73
Updating database digests format: 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        mod_php73-7.3.11

Number of packages to be removed: 1

The operation will free 5 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Deinstalling mod_php73-7.3.11...
[preparing module `php7' in /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf]
[1/1] Deleting files for mod_php73-7.3.11: 100%

~ # cd /usr/ports/www/mod_php73/

# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for mod_php73
===>   mod_php73 not installed, skipping

# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   6.6MB/s    00:01
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 32753 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (197 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (197 candidates): 100%
The following 97 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        postgresql95-client: 9.5.19
        ruby26-bdb: 0.6.6_7
        py36-ply: 3.11

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        xorgproto: 2018.4 -> 2019.1
        xcb-proto: 1.13 -> 1.13_1
        unzip: 6.0_7 -> 6.0_8
        texinfo: 6.6_2,1 -> 6.6_4,1
        ruby24: 2.4.7,1 -> 2.4.9,1
        rsync: 3.1.3 -> 3.1.3_1
        py36-setuptools_scm: 3.1.0 -> 3.3.3
        py36-pytz: 2019.1,1 -> 2019.3,1
        py36-pysocks: 1.6.8 -> 1.7.1
        py36-pycparser: 2.18 -> 2.19
        py36-openssl: 18.0.0 -> 19.0.0
        py36-asn1crypto: 0.22.0 -> 0.24.0
        py27-typing: 3.6.6 -> 3.7.4
        py27-sphinxcontrib-websupport: 1.1.0 -> 1.1.2
        py27-snowballstemmer: 1.2.0_1 -> 1.2.1
        py27-setuptools_scm: 3.1.0 -> 3.3.3
        py27-setuptools: 41.0.1 -> 41.2.0
        py27-pytz: 2018.9,1 -> 2019.3,1
        py27-pysocks: 1.6.8 -> 1.7.1
        py27-pycparser: 2.18 -> 2.19
        py27-openssl: 18.0.0 -> 19.0.0
        py27-imagesize: 0.7.1 -> 1.1.0
        py27-cffi: 1.12.2 -> 1.12.3
        py27-certifi: 2018.11.29 -> 2019.6.16
        py27-asn1crypto: 0.22.0 -> 0.24.0
        protobuf: 3.9.1,1 -> 3.9.2,1
        postgresql-odbc: 11.00.0000 -> 11.01.0000_1
        postfix: 3.3.4,1 -> 3.4.7,1
        pixman: 0.34.0_1 -> 0.38.4
        pinentry: 1.1.0_4 -> 1.1.0_5
        perl5: 5.28.2 -> 5.30.0
        pciids: 20190213 -> 20190725
        p5-Unicode-EastAsianWidth: 1.40 -> 12.0
        p5-Pg: 2.1.1_5,1 -> 2.1.1_6,1
        p5-DBD-Pg: 3.7.4_1 -> 3.10.0
        p11-kit: 0.23.15 -> 0.23.17
        openjdk8: 8.202.8 -> 8.222.10.1_2
        open-motif: 2.3.8 -> 2.3.8_1
        nettle: 3.4.1_1 -> 3.5.1_1
        mutt: 1.11.4 -> 1.12.2
        mime-support: 3.61 -> 3.62
        mesa-libs: 18.3.2 -> 18.3.2_3
        makedepend: 1.0.5_2,1 -> 1.0.6,1
        lynx: 2.8.9.1,1 -> 2.8.9.1_1,1
        libxshmfence: 1.2_4 -> 1.3
        libtasn1: 4.13_1 -> 4.14
        libpciaccess: 0.13.5 -> 0.16
        libidn: 1.34_1 -> 1.35
        libepoll-shim: 0.0.20181229 -> 0.0.20190311
        libdrm: 2.4.96,1 -> 2.4.99,1
        libclc: 0.3.0.20180518_2 -> 0.4.0.20190527_2
        libXvMC: 1.0.10_2 -> 1.0.11
        libXt: 1.1.5_2,1 -> 1.2.0,1
        libXmu: 1.1.2_5,1 -> 1.1.3,1
        libXi: 1.7.9_2,1 -> 1.7.10,1
        libXext: 1.3.3_3,1 -> 1.3.4,1
        libXdamage: 1.1.4_5 -> 1.1.5
        libXaw: 1.0.13_2,2 -> 1.0.13_3,2
        libX11: 1.6.7,1 -> 1.6.8,1
        libICE: 1.0.9_3,1 -> 1.0.10,1
        krb5: 1.17_1 -> 1.17_2
        json-c: 0.13.1 -> 0.13.1_1
        javavmwrapper: 2.6 -> 2.7.3
        java-zoneinfo: 2018.i -> 2019.b
        help2man: 1.47.10 -> 1.47.11
        gpgme: 1.13.0 -> 1.13.1
        gnutls: 3.6.8 -> 3.6.10
        gnupg: 2.2.17 -> 2.2.17_2
        glib: 2.56.3_3,1 -> 2.56.3_6,1
        ca_root_nss: 3.47 -> 3.47.1
        bison: 3.4.1,1 -> 3.4.2,1
        binutils: 2.32,1 -> 2.32_1,1
        bind-tools: 9.12.4P1 -> 9.14.8
        bash: 5.0.3 -> 5.0.11
        aspell: 0.60.6.1_8 -> 0.60.8.20190817
        apache-ant: 1.10.5 -> 1.10.6

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:11:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:*')
        postgresql95-server-9.5.19 (options changed)
        portupgrade-2.4.16,2 (direct dependency changed: ruby26-bdb)
        p5-XML-Parser-2.44 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-Text-Unidecode-1.30 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-Locale-libintl-1.31 (option added: NLS)
        p5-Locale-gettext-1.07 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-DBI-1.642 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-CGI-FastTemplate-1.09_1 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        mysql57-server-5.7.27 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        mysql57-client-5.7.27 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        intltool-0.51.0_1 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        freetype2-2.10.1 (options changed)
        db5-5.3.28_7 (options changed)
        automake-1.16.1_2 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        autoconf-2.69_3 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        apr-1.7.0.1.6.1 (options changed)
        apache24-2.4.41 (options changed)

Number of packages to be installed: 3
Number of packages to be upgraded: 76
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 18

The process will require 104 MiB more space.
286 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/96] Fetching xorgproto-2019.1.txz: 100%  250 KiB 255.8kB/s    00:01
[2/96] Fetching xcb-proto-1.13_1.txz: 100%  102 KiB 104.5kB/s    00:01
[3/96] Fetching unzip-6.0_8.txz: 100%  135 KiB 137.8kB/s    00:01
[4/96] Fetching texinfo-6.6_4,1.txz: 100%    1 MiB   1.2MB/s    00:01
[5/96] Fetching sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2.txz: 100%   15 KiB  15.4kB/s    00:01
[6/96] Fetching ruby24-2.4.9,1.txz: 100%    9 MiB   9.2MB/s    00:01
[7/96] Fetching rsync-3.1.3_1.txz: 100%  309 KiB 315.9kB/s    00:01
[8/96] Fetching py36-setuptools_scm-3.3.3.txz: 100%   33 KiB  34.2kB/s    00:01
[9/96] Fetching py36-pytz-2019.3,1.txz: 100%  157 KiB 160.4kB/s    00:01
[10/96] Fetching py36-pysocks-1.7.1.txz: 100%   24 KiB  24.3kB/s    00:01
[11/96] Fetching py36-pycparser-2.19.txz: 100%  164 KiB 167.6kB/s    00:01
[12/96] Fetching py36-openssl-19.0.0.txz: 100%   86 KiB  87.8kB/s    00:01
[13/96] Fetching py36-asn1crypto-0.24.0.txz: 100%  156 KiB 159.3kB/s    00:01
[14/96] Fetching py27-typing-3.7.4.txz: 100%   41 KiB  42.2kB/s    00:01
[15/96] Fetching py27-sphinxcontrib-websupport-1.1.2.txz: 100%   43 KiB  44.2kB/s    00:01
[16/96] Fetching py27-snowballstemmer-1.2.1.txz: 100%   77 KiB  78.8kB/s    00:01
[17/96] Fetching py27-setuptools_scm-3.3.3.txz: 100%   32 KiB  32.8kB/s    00:01
[18/96] Fetching py27-setuptools-41.2.0.txz: 100%  299 KiB  10.2kB/s    00:30
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/All/py27-setuptools-41.2.0.txz: Operation timed out

# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (197 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (197 candidates): 100%
The following 97 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        postgresql95-client: 9.5.19
        ruby26-bdb: 0.6.6_7
        py36-ply: 3.11

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        xorgproto: 2018.4 -> 2019.1
        xcb-proto: 1.13 -> 1.13_1
        unzip: 6.0_7 -> 6.0_8
        texinfo: 6.6_2,1 -> 6.6_4,1
        ruby24: 2.4.7,1 -> 2.4.9,1
        rsync: 3.1.3 -> 3.1.3_1
        py36-setuptools_scm: 3.1.0 -> 3.3.3
        py36-pytz: 2019.1,1 -> 2019.3,1
        py36-pysocks: 1.6.8 -> 1.7.1
        py36-pycparser: 2.18 -> 2.19
        py36-openssl: 18.0.0 -> 19.0.0
        py36-asn1crypto: 0.22.0 -> 0.24.0
        py27-typing: 3.6.6 -> 3.7.4
        py27-sphinxcontrib-websupport: 1.1.0 -> 1.1.2
        py27-snowballstemmer: 1.2.0_1 -> 1.2.1
        py27-setuptools_scm: 3.1.0 -> 3.3.3
        py27-setuptools: 41.0.1 -> 41.2.0
        py27-pytz: 2018.9,1 -> 2019.3,1
        py27-pysocks: 1.6.8 -> 1.7.1
        py27-pycparser: 2.18 -> 2.19
        py27-openssl: 18.0.0 -> 19.0.0
        py27-imagesize: 0.7.1 -> 1.1.0
        py27-cffi: 1.12.2 -> 1.12.3
        py27-certifi: 2018.11.29 -> 2019.6.16
        py27-asn1crypto: 0.22.0 -> 0.24.0
        protobuf: 3.9.1,1 -> 3.9.2,1
        postgresql-odbc: 11.00.0000 -> 11.01.0000_1
        postfix: 3.3.4,1 -> 3.4.7,1
        pixman: 0.34.0_1 -> 0.38.4
        pinentry: 1.1.0_4 -> 1.1.0_5
        perl5: 5.28.2 -> 5.30.0
        pciids: 20190213 -> 20190725
        p5-Unicode-EastAsianWidth: 1.40 -> 12.0
        p5-Pg: 2.1.1_5,1 -> 2.1.1_6,1
        p5-DBD-Pg: 3.7.4_1 -> 3.10.0
        p11-kit: 0.23.15 -> 0.23.17
        openjdk8: 8.202.8 -> 8.222.10.1_2
        open-motif: 2.3.8 -> 2.3.8_1
        nettle: 3.4.1_1 -> 3.5.1_1
        mutt: 1.11.4 -> 1.12.2
        mime-support: 3.61 -> 3.62
        mesa-libs: 18.3.2 -> 18.3.2_3
        makedepend: 1.0.5_2,1 -> 1.0.6,1
        lynx: 2.8.9.1,1 -> 2.8.9.1_1,1
        libxshmfence: 1.2_4 -> 1.3
        libtasn1: 4.13_1 -> 4.14
        libpciaccess: 0.13.5 -> 0.16
        libidn: 1.34_1 -> 1.35
        libepoll-shim: 0.0.20181229 -> 0.0.20190311
        libdrm: 2.4.96,1 -> 2.4.99,1
        libclc: 0.3.0.20180518_2 -> 0.4.0.20190527_2
        libXvMC: 1.0.10_2 -> 1.0.11
        libXt: 1.1.5_2,1 -> 1.2.0,1
        libXmu: 1.1.2_5,1 -> 1.1.3,1
        libXi: 1.7.9_2,1 -> 1.7.10,1
        libXext: 1.3.3_3,1 -> 1.3.4,1
        libXdamage: 1.1.4_5 -> 1.1.5
        libXaw: 1.0.13_2,2 -> 1.0.13_3,2
        libX11: 1.6.7,1 -> 1.6.8,1
        libICE: 1.0.9_3,1 -> 1.0.10,1
        krb5: 1.17_1 -> 1.17_2
        json-c: 0.13.1 -> 0.13.1_1
        javavmwrapper: 2.6 -> 2.7.3
        java-zoneinfo: 2018.i -> 2019.b
        help2man: 1.47.10 -> 1.47.11
        gpgme: 1.13.0 -> 1.13.1
        gnutls: 3.6.8 -> 3.6.10
        gnupg: 2.2.17 -> 2.2.17_2
        glib: 2.56.3_3,1 -> 2.56.3_6,1
        ca_root_nss: 3.47 -> 3.47.1
        bison: 3.4.1,1 -> 3.4.2,1
        binutils: 2.32,1 -> 2.32_1,1
        bind-tools: 9.12.4P1 -> 9.14.8
        bash: 5.0.3 -> 5.0.11
        aspell: 0.60.6.1_8 -> 0.60.8.20190817
        apache-ant: 1.10.5 -> 1.10.6

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:11:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:*')
        postgresql95-server-9.5.19 (options changed)
        portupgrade-2.4.16,2 (direct dependency changed: ruby26-bdb)
        p5-XML-Parser-2.44 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-Text-Unidecode-1.30 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-Locale-libintl-1.31 (option added: NLS)
        p5-Locale-gettext-1.07 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-DBI-1.642 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-CGI-FastTemplate-1.09_1 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        mysql57-server-5.7.27 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        mysql57-client-5.7.27 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        intltool-0.51.0_1 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        freetype2-2.10.1 (options changed)
        db5-5.3.28_7 (options changed)
        automake-1.16.1_2 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        autoconf-2.69_3 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        apr-1.7.0.1.6.1 (options changed)
        apache24-2.4.41 (options changed)

Number of packages to be installed: 3
Number of packages to be upgraded: 76
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 18

The process will require 104 MiB more space.
274 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/79] Fetching py27-setuptools-41.2.0.txz: 100%  476 KiB 487.9kB/s    00:01
[2/79] Fetching py27-pytz-2019.3,1.txz: 100%  154 KiB 158.1kB/s    00:01
[3/79] Fetching py27-pysocks-1.7.1.txz: 100%   23 KiB  23.4kB/s    00:01
[4/79] Fetching py27-pycparser-2.19.txz: 100%  158 KiB 162.2kB/s    00:01
[5/79] Fetching py27-openssl-19.0.0.txz: 100%   83 KiB  84.8kB/s    00:01
[6/79] Fetching py27-imagesize-1.1.0.txz: 100%    6 KiB   6.1kB/s    00:01
[7/79] Fetching py27-cffi-1.12.3.txz: 100%  200 KiB 205.2kB/s    00:01
[8/79] Fetching py27-certifi-2019.6.16.txz: 100%  144 KiB 147.8kB/s    00:01
[9/79] Fetching py27-asn1crypto-0.24.0.txz: 100%  147 KiB 150.9kB/s    00:01
[10/79] Fetching protobuf-3.9.2,1.txz: 100%  136 KiB   4.7kB/s    00:30
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/All/protobuf-3.9.2,1.txz: Operation timed out

# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (197 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (197 candidates): 100%
The following 97 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        postgresql95-client: 9.5.19
        ruby26-bdb: 0.6.6_7
        py36-ply: 3.11

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        xorgproto: 2018.4 -> 2019.1
        xcb-proto: 1.13 -> 1.13_1
        unzip: 6.0_7 -> 6.0_8
        texinfo: 6.6_2,1 -> 6.6_4,1
        ruby24: 2.4.7,1 -> 2.4.9,1
        rsync: 3.1.3 -> 3.1.3_1
        py36-setuptools_scm: 3.1.0 -> 3.3.3
        py36-pytz: 2019.1,1 -> 2019.3,1
        py36-pysocks: 1.6.8 -> 1.7.1
        py36-pycparser: 2.18 -> 2.19
        py36-openssl: 18.0.0 -> 19.0.0
        py36-asn1crypto: 0.22.0 -> 0.24.0
        py27-typing: 3.6.6 -> 3.7.4
        py27-sphinxcontrib-websupport: 1.1.0 -> 1.1.2
        py27-snowballstemmer: 1.2.0_1 -> 1.2.1
        py27-setuptools_scm: 3.1.0 -> 3.3.3
        py27-setuptools: 41.0.1 -> 41.2.0
        py27-pytz: 2018.9,1 -> 2019.3,1
        py27-pysocks: 1.6.8 -> 1.7.1
        py27-pycparser: 2.18 -> 2.19
        py27-openssl: 18.0.0 -> 19.0.0
        py27-imagesize: 0.7.1 -> 1.1.0
        py27-cffi: 1.12.2 -> 1.12.3
        py27-certifi: 2018.11.29 -> 2019.6.16
        py27-asn1crypto: 0.22.0 -> 0.24.0
        protobuf: 3.9.1,1 -> 3.9.2,1
        postgresql-odbc: 11.00.0000 -> 11.01.0000_1
        postfix: 3.3.4,1 -> 3.4.7,1
        pixman: 0.34.0_1 -> 0.38.4
        pinentry: 1.1.0_4 -> 1.1.0_5
        perl5: 5.28.2 -> 5.30.0
        pciids: 20190213 -> 20190725
        p5-Unicode-EastAsianWidth: 1.40 -> 12.0
        p5-Pg: 2.1.1_5,1 -> 2.1.1_6,1
        p5-DBD-Pg: 3.7.4_1 -> 3.10.0
        p11-kit: 0.23.15 -> 0.23.17
        openjdk8: 8.202.8 -> 8.222.10.1_2
        open-motif: 2.3.8 -> 2.3.8_1
        nettle: 3.4.1_1 -> 3.5.1_1
        mutt: 1.11.4 -> 1.12.2
        mime-support: 3.61 -> 3.62
        mesa-libs: 18.3.2 -> 18.3.2_3
        makedepend: 1.0.5_2,1 -> 1.0.6,1
        lynx: 2.8.9.1,1 -> 2.8.9.1_1,1
        libxshmfence: 1.2_4 -> 1.3
        libtasn1: 4.13_1 -> 4.14
        libpciaccess: 0.13.5 -> 0.16
        libidn: 1.34_1 -> 1.35
        libepoll-shim: 0.0.20181229 -> 0.0.20190311
        libdrm: 2.4.96,1 -> 2.4.99,1
        libclc: 0.3.0.20180518_2 -> 0.4.0.20190527_2
        libXvMC: 1.0.10_2 -> 1.0.11
        libXt: 1.1.5_2,1 -> 1.2.0,1
        libXmu: 1.1.2_5,1 -> 1.1.3,1
        libXi: 1.7.9_2,1 -> 1.7.10,1
        libXext: 1.3.3_3,1 -> 1.3.4,1
        libXdamage: 1.1.4_5 -> 1.1.5
        libXaw: 1.0.13_2,2 -> 1.0.13_3,2
        libX11: 1.6.7,1 -> 1.6.8,1
        libICE: 1.0.9_3,1 -> 1.0.10,1
        krb5: 1.17_1 -> 1.17_2
        json-c: 0.13.1 -> 0.13.1_1
        javavmwrapper: 2.6 -> 2.7.3
        java-zoneinfo: 2018.i -> 2019.b
        help2man: 1.47.10 -> 1.47.11
        gpgme: 1.13.0 -> 1.13.1
        gnutls: 3.6.8 -> 3.6.10
        gnupg: 2.2.17 -> 2.2.17_2
        glib: 2.56.3_3,1 -> 2.56.3_6,1
        ca_root_nss: 3.47 -> 3.47.1
        bison: 3.4.1,1 -> 3.4.2,1
        binutils: 2.32,1 -> 2.32_1,1
        bind-tools: 9.12.4P1 -> 9.14.8
        bash: 5.0.3 -> 5.0.11
        aspell: 0.60.6.1_8 -> 0.60.8.20190817
        apache-ant: 1.10.5 -> 1.10.6

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:11:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:*')
        postgresql95-server-9.5.19 (options changed)
        portupgrade-2.4.16,2 (direct dependency changed: ruby26-bdb)
        p5-XML-Parser-2.44 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-Text-Unidecode-1.30 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-Locale-libintl-1.31 (option added: NLS)
        p5-Locale-gettext-1.07 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-DBI-1.642 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-CGI-FastTemplate-1.09_1 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        mysql57-server-5.7.27 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        mysql57-client-5.7.27 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        intltool-0.51.0_1 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        freetype2-2.10.1 (options changed)
        db5-5.3.28_7 (options changed)
        automake-1.16.1_2 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        autoconf-2.69_3 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        apr-1.7.0.1.6.1 (options changed)
        apache24-2.4.41 (options changed)

Number of packages to be installed: 3
Number of packages to be upgraded: 76
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 18

The process will require 104 MiB more space.
273 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (197 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (197 candidates): 100%
The following 97 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        postgresql95-client: 9.5.19
        ruby26-bdb: 0.6.6_7
        py36-ply: 3.11

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        xorgproto: 2018.4 -> 2019.1
        xcb-proto: 1.13 -> 1.13_1
        unzip: 6.0_7 -> 6.0_8
        texinfo: 6.6_2,1 -> 6.6_4,1
        ruby24: 2.4.7,1 -> 2.4.9,1
        rsync: 3.1.3 -> 3.1.3_1
        py36-setuptools_scm: 3.1.0 -> 3.3.3
        py36-pytz: 2019.1,1 -> 2019.3,1
        py36-pysocks: 1.6.8 -> 1.7.1
        py36-pycparser: 2.18 -> 2.19
        py36-openssl: 18.0.0 -> 19.0.0
        py36-asn1crypto: 0.22.0 -> 0.24.0
        py27-typing: 3.6.6 -> 3.7.4
        py27-sphinxcontrib-websupport: 1.1.0 -> 1.1.2
        py27-snowballstemmer: 1.2.0_1 -> 1.2.1
        py27-setuptools_scm: 3.1.0 -> 3.3.3
        py27-setuptools: 41.0.1 -> 41.2.0
        py27-pytz: 2018.9,1 -> 2019.3,1
        py27-pysocks: 1.6.8 -> 1.7.1
        py27-pycparser: 2.18 -> 2.19
        py27-openssl: 18.0.0 -> 19.0.0
        py27-imagesize: 0.7.1 -> 1.1.0
        py27-cffi: 1.12.2 -> 1.12.3
        py27-certifi: 2018.11.29 -> 2019.6.16
        py27-asn1crypto: 0.22.0 -> 0.24.0
        protobuf: 3.9.1,1 -> 3.9.2,1
        postgresql-odbc: 11.00.0000 -> 11.01.0000_1
        postfix: 3.3.4,1 -> 3.4.7,1
        pixman: 0.34.0_1 -> 0.38.4
        pinentry: 1.1.0_4 -> 1.1.0_5
        perl5: 5.28.2 -> 5.30.0
        pciids: 20190213 -> 20190725
        p5-Unicode-EastAsianWidth: 1.40 -> 12.0
        p5-Pg: 2.1.1_5,1 -> 2.1.1_6,1
        p5-DBD-Pg: 3.7.4_1 -> 3.10.0
        p11-kit: 0.23.15 -> 0.23.17
        openjdk8: 8.202.8 -> 8.222.10.1_2
        open-motif: 2.3.8 -> 2.3.8_1
        nettle: 3.4.1_1 -> 3.5.1_1
        mutt: 1.11.4 -> 1.12.2
        mime-support: 3.61 -> 3.62
        mesa-libs: 18.3.2 -> 18.3.2_3
        makedepend: 1.0.5_2,1 -> 1.0.6,1
        lynx: 2.8.9.1,1 -> 2.8.9.1_1,1
        libxshmfence: 1.2_4 -> 1.3
        libtasn1: 4.13_1 -> 4.14
        libpciaccess: 0.13.5 -> 0.16
        libidn: 1.34_1 -> 1.35
        libepoll-shim: 0.0.20181229 -> 0.0.20190311
        libdrm: 2.4.96,1 -> 2.4.99,1
        libclc: 0.3.0.20180518_2 -> 0.4.0.20190527_2
        libXvMC: 1.0.10_2 -> 1.0.11
        libXt: 1.1.5_2,1 -> 1.2.0,1
        libXmu: 1.1.2_5,1 -> 1.1.3,1
        libXi: 1.7.9_2,1 -> 1.7.10,1
        libXext: 1.3.3_3,1 -> 1.3.4,1
        libXdamage: 1.1.4_5 -> 1.1.5
        libXaw: 1.0.13_2,2 -> 1.0.13_3,2
        libX11: 1.6.7,1 -> 1.6.8,1
        libICE: 1.0.9_3,1 -> 1.0.10,1
        krb5: 1.17_1 -> 1.17_2
        json-c: 0.13.1 -> 0.13.1_1
        javavmwrapper: 2.6 -> 2.7.3
        java-zoneinfo: 2018.i -> 2019.b
        help2man: 1.47.10 -> 1.47.11
        gpgme: 1.13.0 -> 1.13.1
        gnutls: 3.6.8 -> 3.6.10
        gnupg: 2.2.17 -> 2.2.17_2
        glib: 2.56.3_3,1 -> 2.56.3_6,1
        ca_root_nss: 3.47 -> 3.47.1
        bison: 3.4.1,1 -> 3.4.2,1
        binutils: 2.32,1 -> 2.32_1,1
        bind-tools: 9.12.4P1 -> 9.14.8
        bash: 5.0.3 -> 5.0.11
        aspell: 0.60.6.1_8 -> 0.60.8.20190817
        apache-ant: 1.10.5 -> 1.10.6

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        sdocbook-xml-1.1_2,2 (ABI changed: 'freebsd:11:x86:64' -> 'freebsd:11:*')
        postgresql95-server-9.5.19 (options changed)
        portupgrade-2.4.16,2 (direct dependency changed: ruby26-bdb)
        p5-XML-Parser-2.44 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-Text-Unidecode-1.30 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-Locale-libintl-1.31 (option added: NLS)
        p5-Locale-gettext-1.07 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-DBI-1.642 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        p5-CGI-FastTemplate-1.09_1 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        mysql57-server-5.7.27 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        mysql57-client-5.7.27 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        intltool-0.51.0_1 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        freetype2-2.10.1 (options changed)
        db5-5.3.28_7 (options changed)
        automake-1.16.1_2 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        autoconf-2.69_3 (direct dependency changed: perl5)
        apr-1.7.0.1.6.1 (options changed)
        apache24-2.4.41 (options changed)

Number of packages to be installed: 3
Number of packages to be upgraded: 76
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 18

The process will require 104 MiB more space.
273 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/70] Fetching protobuf-3.9.2,1.txz: 100%    3 MiB   2.8MB/s    00:01
[2/70] Fetching postgresql95-server-9.5.19.txz: 100%    4 MiB   3.9MB/s    00:01
[3/70] Fetching postgresql-odbc-11.01.0000_1.txz: 100%  312 KiB 319.6kB/s    00:01
[4/70] Fetching postfix-3.4.7,1.txz: 100%    2 MiB   1.6MB/s    00:01
[5/70] Fetching portupgrade-2.4.16,2.txz: 100%   92 KiB  94.6kB/s    00:01
[6/70] Fetching pixman-0.38.4.txz: 100%  311 KiB 318.0kB/s    00:01
[7/70] Fetching pinentry-1.1.0_5.txz: 100%   16 KiB  16.6kB/s    00:01
[8/70] Fetching perl5-5.30.0.txz: 100%   14 MiB   7.5MB/s    00:02
[9/70] Fetching pciids-20190725.txz: 100%  205 KiB 209.8kB/s    00:01
[10/70] Fetching p5-XML-Parser-2.44.txz: 100%  146 KiB 149.8kB/s    00:01
[11/70] Fetching p5-Unicode-EastAsianWidth-12.0.txz: 100%    9 KiB   9.6kB/s    00:01
[12/70] Fetching p5-Text-Unidecode-1.30.txz: 100%   93 KiB  95.7kB/s    00:01
[13/70] Fetching p5-Pg-2.1.1_6,1.txz: 100%   32 KiB  32.5kB/s    00:01
[14/70] Fetching p5-Locale-libintl-1.31.txz: 100%  702 KiB 718.9kB/s    00:01
[15/70] Fetching p5-Locale-gettext-1.07.txz: 100%   17 KiB  16.9kB/s    00:01
[16/70] Fetching p5-DBI-1.642.txz: 100%   14 KiB   0.5kB/s    00:30
pkg: [URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/All/p5-DBI-1.642.txz[/URL]: Operation timed out
```

Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## ProServ (Nov 26, 2019)

Ran 
	
	



```
# pkg upgrade
```
 again ....

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/51] Fetching openjdk8-8.222.10.1_2.txz: 100%   28 MiB 874.8kB/s    00:34
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/All/openjdk8-8.222.10.1_2.txz: Operation timed out

This time, disabled pf in case it was the cause. It's not.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2019)

You either have a dodgy network, a dodgy ISP or get directed to a wrong package mirror (the path from you to the package server isn't optimal).

So, how are you connected to the internet? In which part of the world do you live?


----------



## ProServ (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi SirDice, servers are in Toronto Canada. The network is good and primarily used for telephony so it has to be right

```
# traceroute6 pkg.FreeBSD.org
traceroute6 to pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org (2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1) from 2607:f938:1001::642d:10c8, 64 hops max, 20 byte packets
 1  2607:f938:1001::1  0.821 ms  0.571 ms  0.580 ms
 2  2607:f938:1008::1  1.785 ms  2.150 ms  1.132 ms
 3  2607:f938:0:2::1  4.589 ms  2.832 ms  1.865 ms
 4  ae13-3323.cr0-tor1.ip6.gtt.net  1.977 ms  1.960 ms  3.484 ms
 5  2001:668:0:2:ffff:0:d5fe:d60e  12.988 ms  13.348 ms  11.903 ms
 6  2001:668:0:3:ffff:0:adcd:3222  12.104 ms  12.227 ms  12.030 ms
 7  * * *
 8  2610:1c1:0:15::1  32.353 ms  29.107 ms  39.748 ms
 9  cs89-cs90.nyinternet.net  13.603 ms  13.460 ms  13.432 ms
10  2610:1c1::803  13.216 ms  13.352 ms  13.183 ms
11  pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org  15.086 ms  13.592 ms  13.629 ms

# traceroute pkg.FreeBSD.org
traceroute to pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org (96.47.72.71), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  104.193.49.1 (104.193.49.1)  0.748 ms  0.677 ms  0.539 ms
 2  192.158.14.65 (192.158.14.65)  0.952 ms  0.744 ms  0.704 ms
 3  208.68.88.73 (208.68.88.73)  2.047 ms  2.745 ms  2.115 ms
 4  toro-b1-link.telia.net (213.248.98.240)  1.808 ms  1.963 ms  2.664 ms
 5  level3-ic-305926-toro-b1.c.telia.net (62.115.41.182)  2.070 ms  1.975 ms  1.922 ms
 6  * * *
 7  the-new-yor.ear1.newark1.level3.net (4.15.150.218)  20.057 ms  17.792 ms  16.431 ms
 8  cs90.cs89new.v.ewr.nyinternet.net (96.47.77.210)  18.187 ms  15.473 ms  15.812 ms
 9  96.47.66.42.static.nyinternet.net (96.47.66.42)  18.525 ms  15.880 ms  15.717 ms
10  pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org (96.47.72.71)  16.273 ms  15.818 ms  16.268 ms
```


----------



## ProServ (Nov 26, 2019)

```
# ping6 pkg.freebsd.org
PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2607:f938:1001::642d:10c8 --> 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=3 hlim=50 time=1445.437 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=4 hlim=50 time=401.795 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=5 hlim=50 time=13.589 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=6 hlim=50 time=13.203 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=7 hlim=50 time=13.555 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=8 hlim=50 time=13.333 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=9 hlim=50 time=13.950 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=10 hlim=50 time=13.397 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=11 hlim=50 time=13.365 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=12 hlim=50 time=13.335 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=31 hlim=50 time=1100.626 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=32 hlim=50 time=34.342 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=33 hlim=50 time=13.619 ms
^C
--- pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org ping6 statistics ---
34 packets transmitted, 13 packets received, 61.8% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/std-dev = 13.203/238.734/1445.437/457.754 ms
```
ping pkg.freebsd.org has no packet loss (ipv4)

```
--- pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org ping statistics ---
27 packets transmitted, 27 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 15.110/15.561/18.992/0.705 ms
```


----------



## ProServ (Nov 26, 2019)

SirDice, looks like IPv6 is the problem. Running 
	
	



```
pkg -4 upgrade
```
 works just fine.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2019)

IPv6 ping statistics look pretty bad indeed. If I look at the traceroutes I suspect there's something not quite right at the Telia to Level3 transition. You probably want to log a report about that at your ISP, there's nothing you can do from your end about that part of the (inter)network.


----------



## ProServ (Nov 26, 2019)

SirDice, after running pkg -4 upgrade apache24 will not restart...

Can't load driver file apr_dbd_pgsql.so
Do you happen to know which package/port to install it back?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2019)

Don't upgrade single packages, upgrade the whole lot at once.


----------



## ProServ (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi, I ran pkg -4 upgrade   no other arguments.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2019)

It's probably devel/apr1 or devel/apr2, PGSQL is off by default.


----------



## ProServ (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi SirDice, pkg upgrade really screwed us up! It goes and deletes pkgs needed. Can you tell me what we can do in order to protect things like /databases/plpgsql_check and the postgresql server/client and apr from being touched or at least to stay with version such as postgresql95 ?

Thanks.


----------



## scottro (Nov 26, 2019)

`pkg -f delete` will delete the package without deleting other things, but it can be dangerous, as it might break something or cause problems in the future.  (You can read up on the options of pkg delete by doing `pkg help delete`  (That works for all options by the way, pkg whatever help gives you the options for any pkg command.).


----------



## unitrunker (Nov 26, 2019)

Use beadm/bectl before upgrades. Use PKG lock for packages you don't want upgraded


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2019)

ProServ said:


> Can you tell me what we can do in order to protect things like /databases/plpgsql_check and the postgresql server/client and apr from being touched or at least to stay with version such as postgresql95 ?


Build your own package repository so you can modify the defaults to your liking.


----------



## ProServ (Nov 27, 2019)

I like the idea of the PKG lock. Going to look into that. Thanks.


----------



## ProServ (Nov 27, 2019)

unitrunker said:


> Use beadm/bectl before upgrades. Use PKG lock for packages you don't want upgraded



Thank you for the information. This looks very good:


```
# pkg lock postgresql95-plpgsql_check
postgresql95-plpgsql_check-1.7.6: lock this package? [y/N]: y
Locking postgresql95-plpgsql_check-1.7.6
```


----------

